# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  [Review] Rực rỡ bên nhành hoa cuối thu

## cudidi

> Vườn hoa Bách Nhật
> 
> Địa chỉ: Ngõ 264 Âu Cơ, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Vườn hoa Bách Nhật


Đến hẹn lại lên, cứ mỗi độ đông về, khi cái lạnh đang dần len lỏi trong từng ngõ phố, thì cũng là lúc cả vườn hoa Bách Nhật lại bỗng rạo rực, sôi động và hot hơn bao giờ hết. Từ mấy năm trở lại đây, vườn hoa này đã bắt đầu có mặt trong danh sách các địa điểm vui chơi của các bạn trẻ khi tiết trời đang dần chuyển đông.






Vườn hoa Bách Nhật vốn là một khu đất chuyên trồng hoa bách nhật để cung cấp đầu mối cho các chợ hoa, song vì nắm bắt được thị hiếu xã hội, đánh trúng tâm lí đam mê chụp ảnh của nhiều thanh niên trẻ mà chủ vườn đã biến chúng thành một địa điểm tham quan thú vị và độc đáo. 

Cách mặt đường khoảng 100m, đi sâu vào trong ngõ 264 Âu Cơ, nhiều người sẽ không khỏi choáng ngợp bởi một vùng đất hoàn toàn khác xa so với bên ngoài: những khu đất rộng thoáng, những vườn hoa rực rỡ sắc màu, cảnh vật thật yên bình, hữu tình. Vườn hoa Bách Nhật nằm ngay phía ngoài, tọa lạc trên một khu khá rộng rãi. Để đáp ứng nhu cầu khách tham quan và chụp ảnh, ngoài hoa Bách Nhật là loài hoa được trồng chủ yếu, chủ vườn còn bổ sung thêm khá nhiều loài hoa khác sao cho thật đa dạng, hấp dẫn và bắt mắt: hướng dương, móng rồng, cúc, cánh bướm...













Bên cạnh đó, khu vườn còn trở nên lộng lẫy mà nên thơ hơn bởi được trang trí thêm những đồ thật dễ thương như: xích đu, ghế đá, xe đạp teen, khung tranh… Chủ vườn còn kì công bài trí hẳn một vườn hoa đào bằng những cây đào nhựa, bốn mùa hoa đều nở rộ, lãng mạn kém gì khung cảnh Hàn Quốc! Có thể nói, ấy là những phụ kiện lí tưởng cho một buổi chụp anh dã ngoại đầy sắc màu của một cô nàng tiểu thư, một nhóm bạn thân hay kể cả là một đôi tình nhân. Đây cũng là một trong những địa chỉ mà các cặp vợ chồng trẻ tìm đến cho ý tưởng về bộ ảnh cưới của mình và là nơi thỏa sức sáng tạo cho những người đam mê nhiếp ảnh đang tìm kiếm những bức ảnh nghệ thuật.













Mặc cho cái lạnh buốt của mùa đông Hà Nội, các cô nàng teen vẫn xúng xính váy áo điệu đà để tranh thủ lưu lại những pose hình bên những luống hoa đang ở thì đẹp nhất.




Vé vào cửa: 15k/ người.

Bảng giá cập nhật đến ngày 3/1/2013




> Vườn hoa bách nhật
> 
> Địa chỉ: Ngõ 264 Âu Cơ, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Vườn hoa Bách Nhật



Nguồn: didau.org

_Cùng khám phá địa điểm đi chơi ở Hà Nội - di choi o Ha Noi_

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Mấy bạn nữ chụp hình xinh quá  :love struck:

----------


## wildrose

đẹp nhỉ!
mih chưa tới đây bao giờ

----------


## lunas2

mink đến oài, lên nè lung linh chớ ngoài cũng tạm thôi, vì cái rừng hoa đào nó chưa nở, nên chỉ có n~ bãi hoa bánh nhật nhỏ thôi

----------


## rose

đẹp nhỉ? phải đi thử mới đc

----------


## littlelove

mih mới đi xong hoa đào nở nhiêu` r nhìn đẹp lắm

----------

